# Traveling with Infant Born in SA to American



## kryan31 (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

My son is 2 months old today. He was born in South Africa. 
I will be going to the US in mid-April, and want to know what i need to do in order to get all the appropriate documents and forms ready so there will be no surprises once in customs/at the airport.

I don't know where to start or who to ask, so any help would be appreicated!

Thank you!


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Kryan31

From the SA side you will require yr passport and the babies birth certificate, the rest is up to the US consulate/embassey. Give them a buzz and find out what immigration want on the other side.Assume you are US citizen. Did you register you baby with US consulate?

Mark


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Has the birth been registered? You'll need a birth certificare, or at least the proof that you lodged for one.

I assume you are asking about the SA side of things. Not sure what the US requires.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> Has the birth been registered? You'll need a birth certificare, or at least the proof that you lodged for one.
> 
> I assume you are asking about the SA side of things. Not sure what the US requires.


Maybe I am being stupid here but what about a passport for the child? Is that not necessary?


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Saartjie

You are not stupid, i assume that this lady is from the usa, and that she would be putting the baby on her american passport, me thinks

mark


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi Saartjie
> 
> You are not stupid, i assume that this lady is from the usa, and that she would be putting the baby on her american passport, me thinks
> 
> mark


Ah ok, didn't know that this was still allowed in the US as they have stopped it for most other countries (that is, putting the baby on a parent's passport).


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Ah ok, didn't know that this was still allowed in the US as they have stopped it for most other countries (that is, putting the baby on a parent's passport).


It's not allowed see official link:Minors Under Age 16

_All minors regardless of age, including newborns and infants, must have their own passport when traveling internationally by air _


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I think kryan31 should post on the USA Forum. But I think Passport, Birth Certificate, and permission from the father to travel to the United States. The folks over at the USA Forum might have more suggestions of what is needed.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> I think kryan31 should post on the USA Forum. But I think Passport, Birth Certificate, and permission from the father to travel to the United States. The folks over at the USA Forum might have more suggestions of what is needed.


I am just concerned that, although this may be ok in order for the baby to enter the US (to which I have no knowledge), there may be problems when leaving SA. Anyway, I am sure the US forum can help.


----------

